# Aquamist Kit



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Has anyone installed an Aquamist 1S kit? I have the kit and the instructions are very shady. 

If anybody has any experience and has some help (maybe a write-up) that would be really appreciated!!!


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Any takers?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

From my personal archives: 

...by Jay Hassinger:
*The pressure activated system is nothing more than a
pressure switch. You don't use it. You use the ECU to trigger the pump. I had the System 1 too.

It's really easy. Just wire your main power leads, and hook up the "trigger" to the relay output on the ECU. Try and keep the pump inlet below the water tank if you can or at least level with it. This will prevent the water from draining back into the tank when it's not in use and having to prime all over again. Use the filters and that's about it.*

...by Mike Kojima:
*Just wire the relay to the Hobbs swich input on the pump, wire the relay for normaly closed switching, then use the single wire output from the JWT NOS module to trip the relay.*


Hope this helps....let us know how it goes.

Jody


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot...that helped clear up some things. I'll let you all know how it runs when the ECU gets here.

Jody, your car looks great! Very clean install...how close are you to getting it up and running?

Thanks again!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn close! I recently had surgery on my ankle and have been out of commission lately.

Basically, I need to install one axle, rebuild my brake calipers, install brake master, vacuum lines, solder the resistors at the ECU for the 72lb'rs, and drop/empty the fuel tank...not that much really.

Thanks for the compliment...Jody


----------

